# Training question



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds to me like you're doing a lot of work on training!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Sound like you are doing just fine. Training should be part of everday life. Formal training sessions simply helps solidify and proof behavoirs and are more helpful in teaching more complex commands. Good luck and keep up the good work


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Every day! I do a few minutes every morning or afternoon. Mostly we just try to reinforce what we've already taught and spend a couple minutes teaching something new.

It sounds like you know what you are doing.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, folks.

I guess with my kids getting older (youngest a HS junior) my wife and I have the time to pay a little more attention to our training of this pup.

But I just wanted to toss the idea out there. We approach training more as an ongoing thing, instead of having special sessions. As a general matter, we're more interested in getting our dog to generally act in a certain way. As with most of you, if she doesn't do anything wrong, there is little reason to be calling out commands.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

We obviously do all of the "day to day" stuff all the time, but have found that Karma loves her 10 minute sessions where she gets undivided attention and gets to "show off" the commands she knows. She is only 11 weeks old, but knows sit, lay down, shake, drop it, leave it, come and is working very hard on stay...she gets to start "high five" this week since she has picked everything else up so quickly. 

We let her decide how long she wants to do it right now, but we NEVER allow her to go over 10 minutes. It seems to wear her out...lots of good work for the little baby brain...and it is such a wonderful feeling when she looks at us with those big brown eyes that ask, "what can I do next, huh, huh?!?" 

In the times that she seems unusually hyper, all we have to do is click the clicker once, do a few commands and she calms right down...it is truly amazing to me.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

It sounds to me like you're doing a swell job.

When we were in obedience class, we practiced once or twice a day on our homework. Each sessison was about 10-15 minutes.

Everything you are doing now is a great foundation for class work and the more formal obedience work.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Dinsdale said:


> How often do you guys do dedicated "training sessions" with your dog, where you simply work one or a few behaviors/skills?
> 
> What do you think? How would you describe the time you spend training your dog what at what stage in their lives? Given my description of where we are at with Clover, what would you recommend next?


All my training sessions are dedicated. By that I mean I focus on the needs of each dog, according to their developmental level, and what patterns of behavior/needs are revealed in my training journal. We train 3-4 days per week.

We start each session with marks, and then go to work on the specific drills we've planned, and apply them for the individual dog. If time permits, we finish with more marks.

Is this what you were asking about?

EvanG
www.rushcreekpress.com


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

EvanG said:


> Is this what you were asking about?
> 
> EvanG
> www.rushcreekpress.com


I don't think so. Are you talking about training dogs for trials or something? Because I'm not particularly interested in that. Basically, I just want my dogs to be good members of the family/community. My desire is that they get to the point where they can participate in just about any activity - whether watching TV, walking to town, watching a parade, hiking in the woods on or off leash, or swimming in a lake - and add to that activity, instead of detracting. 

Personally, I have no interest in having my dog do "tricks" like SHAKE, HIGH FIVE, or whatever. And I've never really seen the need for DOWN, if a dog is sufficiently good at SIT/STAY. 

I want to put all the time, effort, and money into my dog needed to get her where I want her to be. But I don't want to develop a whole hobby such as "showing" her. The idea of keeping training logs is quite a bit different from what I had in mind, although I acknowledge it would undoubtedly be useful if you had different or more ambitious goals.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Dinsdale said:


> I don't think so. *Are you talking about training dogs for trials or something?* Because I'm not particularly interested in that. Basically, I just want my dogs to be good members of the family/community. My desire is that they get to the point where they can participate in just about any activity - whether watching TV, walking to town, watching a parade, hiking in the woods on or off leash, or swimming in a lake - and add to that activity, instead of detracting.
> 
> The idea of keeping training logs is quite a bit different from what I had in mind, although I acknowledge it would undoubtedly be useful if you had different or more ambitious goals.


Let me frame it this way. A rarely noted fact is that the difference between training a dog for field trials, hunting, or just "to be good members of the family/community" is more a matter of degree, rather than of divergent methods. Few people seem to have that vision. But I've trained them for all purposes for more than thirty years, and offer this rationale.

Do you want your dog to obey? So do field trial competitors. Do you want your dog to come to you under any distracting conditions? So do they. Do you want your dog to fully understand human rules of behavior - in or out of your home? Believe it or not, so do field trialers.

Competition dogs have those demands placed upon them, and then quite a bit more and to greater extents than the house dog by quite some distance or degree. Yet, the demands are the same. It's just a matter of degree.

How well you do your job will directly determine how well your dog is able to do his. So, why would you not pursue a proven path toward your goals, even if it will not be to an extreme extent?

EvanG


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We have training sessions every time Katie is outside on her leash. She just learned to walk slow and calmly on her easy walk harness. Having this easy walk harness has been a big blessing. No more pulling


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

One of the benefits of a more formal training session is it influences the relationship between you and your dog. A breed like a GR really wants to work for you and please you... and giving them an outlet to do so keeps them happy and mentally acute.... it's really a bonding experience. That said, I think you're doing a wonderful job with training your dog. Just keep an open mind when you start with obedience classes... you may just find that it's a lot of fun. One thing I want to say though... I do think it's important to teach your dog to lie down on command. I do understand your reasoning, but I think there could come a time when you need it (say the dog has a tick in a position you can't reach when he's sitting or some other medically important situation) and you won't want to be wrestling your dog to the ground at those times. So I would suggest working on that one a little and making it fairly reliable, even if you don't use it very often. It also, in my eyes, is a bit of a trust building exercise... the dog may be hesitant to go into a "submissive" or vulnerable position, especially depending on where you are practicing... but he learns that you will protect him and nothing bad will happen. Good luck with your pup!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

IMO training never ends! 

I spend individual time every day with each dog...some crazy-hectic days it may only be 2-10 minute sessions of sits/downs/recalls/fetch/leave-it - and some group learning (like at mealtimes) most days it is more involved and with more thought...
I have a 10 week old and 4.5 year old and an 10 year old...

Evan said it well - it really is just a matter of degree...most of us just want well behaved dogs that are a joy to live with and to spend time with...every now and again you find a dog that you just 'click with' and you cannot stop from teaching them more and more - to communicate more and more fully....before you know it you are keeping journals and dreaming of training exercises...

When Liberty came into my life I had no intention of competing, but I just _loved_ working with her...she was so animated, responsive and loved to learn...it was kind of like...wow! She learned 'this'..I wonder if she can learn 'that'?? ....before you know it we were in the ring...


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, all.
Food for thought for sure.


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

I spend two hours a day 'dedicated' training with joshua & summer this is split into 4 sessions. The dogs are trained seperately. I also go to training club 4 times a week. Josh has slightly more intensive training as he is now entering obedience competitions. But the most important thing is that we have fun ! we also finish our training sessions with a game. :wavey:


----------

